# Jungle-Search.com for searching Kindle books by price range...



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

At the website www.jungle-search.com you can search Amazon with some price parameters.

I have been frustrated trying to sort the Kindle books to find something in the $2 to $5 range. With this site, you can select Kindle Store as the main category and input a price range. From there, you can sort this list by bestselling or some other manner and have a different kind of sorted list than Amazon offers by default.

Susan


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Going to give it a try now...thanks for the information.
debbie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried it.  It is a nice feature; something I had been looking for.  As a reminder though, since you're not entering Amazon through Kindleboards, the site will not receive anything if you one-klick.  It will take a couple extra steps, but you can find out what you want through the jungle-search, jot it down, and then re-enter Amazon through the Boards.
debbie


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

YES!! YES!! 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yay!  Thanks for the heads-up.  I tried it and it's very nice.  Did anyone else find it to be a little slow?  Probably just my computer.  

I did forget and one-clicked a book.  Next time I'll remember to go back through KB.  At least it was only an 80 cent book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie, it worked fine for me.  Even after I posted I almost forgot and one-klicked.  Thank goodness I remembered, because I got three books.  And all three were books I had not previously viewed on the Amazon site.  I am definitely bookmarking this site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Gertie, it worked fine for me. Even after I posted I almost forgot and one-klicked. Thank goodness I remembered, because I got three books. And all three were books I had not previously viewed on the Amazon site. I am definitely bookmarking this site.


After I posted, I noticed that my security was running. That always gums up the works for me. I think I'll bookmark the site, too.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

You can sort by Kindle (Books). Theres a drop down box next to Amazon Category. Just scroll down and you get it. It also gives you subcategories like Fiction and Sci-Fi and all.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

This is great! I'll be using it a lot from now on. Thanks!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, yeah!  I spent two hours yesterday going through books from lowest price up.  When I wanted to take a break I had to save the page in my favorites.  Now I can just reset my search.  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

This is great!  Thanks.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you so much for this info!!  I will definitely make sure to buy through our KindleBoards.... but this will save me so much time.  I spend hours going from lowest price on up.... and then you have to go through all of those same books that you're not interested in and take up so much of your time.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarked this!

I did sit one night and kept clicking until I got into the $0.88 range and then on up and found some good stuff but this will be better.

Lynn D.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

bookmarked!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow! Thanks


----------

